# The Little Green House - Feb 16 - Belgium



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 26, 2016)

Afternoon all, 

Hope you are all enjoying the Easter weekend 

This place was very dark inside and very hard to get some decent photos. No history at all either im afraid. We hit this on the second day of 3 (if i remember correctly) 
And yes, we hit alot of residential locations on this belgium tour haha


The Little Green House by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


The Little Green House by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


The Little Green House by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


The Little Green House by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


The Little Green House by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


The Little Green House by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


The Little Green House by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


The Little Green House by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


The Little Green House by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


The Little Green House by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Thanks for looking

DJ


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 26, 2016)

Some great photos there mate.


----------



## smiler (Mar 26, 2016)

That's little beauty DJ, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## tazong (Mar 26, 2016)

Thats a fantastic little find bud - really liked that a lot and loved the pictures although that baby doll really freaked me out lol
kind of reminds me of this:


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 26, 2016)

Great report and stunning pics. A few creepy dolls, love it.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 26, 2016)

You got some great shots there mate ☺☺


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 26, 2016)

This place is rammed! Nice shots


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 26, 2016)

Teeming with interesting items. But the two dolls are scary.


----------



## mookster (Mar 26, 2016)

There was a cure for the darkness - the power was still connected to here (unless it's been shut off now). You used to be able to fiddle with the main fusebox and get the lights on.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 27, 2016)

mookster said:


> There was a cure for the darkness - the power was still connected to here (unless it's been shut off now). You used to be able to fiddle with the main fusebox and get the lights on.



Yeah, Darbians told me the same thing yesterday, lol. I missed it.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks like you made light of the light situation!


----------



## Rubex (Mar 27, 2016)

Another fantastic house DirtyJigsaw. That's one creepy doll lol lovely clean photos as always


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 8, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Another fantastic house DirtyJigsaw. That's one creepy doll lol lovely clean photos as always



Thanks all for the comments, and yes, very creepy doll haha


----------

